# If you were to hire a Wet Vac..



## akbarirfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi All,

I am considering hiring a wet vac to use in my VW Lupo and probably the other cars in the household too.

Has anybody done this before? What did you go for? And would I need a cleaning solution too?

Thanks,

Irfan


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

shoot to b and q, they are selling the george for less money... half price.

Thats a wet vac plus hoover.

Theres a thread on here going....


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

As trip said, I'd buy a George while they are £107 at b&q and will last you forever  Probably cost you £30 to hire one for the day


----------



## akbarirfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks guys..and how would I use it to get stains out of my seats? Do I soak the seats in shampoo then extract it out the the George? (what a noob question )


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Spray the shampoo/APC on, aggitate it with a cloth/sponge/scrubbing brush (depending what the seats are made of and how dirty they are) then suck the dirty water out. Simples!!


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

There were some really good responses from members here on a thread I started about using a wet vac. I also thought to spray on, scrub and extract but in the end used Valet Pro's HD carpet cleaner in my Vax and it did a fantastic job.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

As said, go out and buy one, at around £100 it will be cheaper in the long run. 

To clean i would spray area with APC / Cleaner work in with brush then extract. i also find after that spray plain water on to it and extract again.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

buy the george, use it and get your money back on ebay or gumtree for it in a months time "as new"


----------



## akbarirfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Ah maan cash it tight, very tight ...not that there are any in stock near me!!


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I would be surprised if you got change out of 30 quid from hiring a vac for the weekend. You're halfway to a Vax.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

What Vax did you get Johnny?


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

some are describing the George as a 'wet vac' - Charles is a wet & dry vac, George is a wet & dry vac + a carpet cleaner too (has the detergent spray function)

just to avoid confusion!


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Razzzle said:


> What Vax did you get Johnny?


6131. Works a treat.


----------



## ChazBEmodified (Nov 23, 2008)

I used to hire the rug doctor from somerfield, think b&q do them also

Google the rug doctor



Sent from my Battered iPhone using Tapatalk.
BEmodified.co.uk


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

Buying one will always be better but hiring a rug doctor can be done at B&Q for £20 for 24hours and no dont buy there cleaning solution just use a material safe APC instead.


----------



## ChazBEmodified (Nov 23, 2008)

B&q online £108 for a George

I'm gonna get a few


Sent from my Battered iPhone using Tapatalk.
BEmodified.co.uk


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

B&q do a performance power wet vac for £30 which does the job just fine especially if you add a numatic george fishtail off ebay for £8


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Chaz-MSD192 said:


> B&q online £108 for a George
> 
> I'm gonna get a few


If you can find stock, I've had a few calls cancelling reservations due to no stock, think a lot of others will be on the same boat, all location/stock dependent


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Guys what model number was it at B&Q and is the deal still on? thanks derek


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Hi Guys what model number was it at B&Q and is the deal still on? thanks derek


:lol: no way, they sold out within days at the special price.


----------

